# Microsoft Development Environment -HELP ME



## cliffrose (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello,

Whenever my parents' computer has a script error- IE, or AOL, a copy of Microsoft Development Environment 6.0 (Version 8392) pops up and crashes the program. I am sure one of us kids installed it years and years ago and I've never been able to figure out how to get rid of it or turn it off.... it's not listed in the software under control panel.

Can anyone PLEASE help?

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Elizabeth, have you tried turning off "Script Debugging" in IE to see if it makes any difference?
To do so on th IE Main Menu click Tools>Internet Options>Advanced
Then tick the boxes for 
Disable Script Debugging (Internet Explorer)
Disable Script Debugging (Other)


----------



## cliffrose (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, I did. They were checked when I got there, and now unchecked.

No effect.

Elizabeth


----------



## cliffrose (Jan 21, 2006)

Restarted the computer, then rechecked them and still no change.

E


----------



## chessimprov (Jun 27, 2008)

I was facing a similar problem in which Microsoft Development Environment (MDE) conflicts when scanning with McCaffee Anti-Virus Scan. The Scan finishes, but it sometimes freezes up the computer. 

From some research, I figured out that MDE seems to be connected to Microsoft Visual Studio. If one does not use Microsoft Visual Studio, I would just .zip the file and delete the originals so that this problem will not happen. If you don't know how to .zip a file and definitely do not use Microsoft Visual Studio (MVS), it should be okay to delete the folder, which will probably be located under c:\Program Files. 
Either MDE, MVS, or other programs were programmed badly. Based on the combination of my experience and cliffrose's experience, I would have to say it is likely to be bad programming from MVS's or MDE's end. You may be able to just .zip the files that relate to MDE, but I do not know the exact differences and feel like figuring them out. Maybe someone else can guide you to those specific files if you wish. 

I also read somewhere that you don't want to be connected to the server before using MDE, which makes it also sound like there is a conflict. I did not keep track of that link, I think it was off another forum. I used Google to find that forum.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

If this is VS6 (as you seem to indicate) -- Delete the following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AeDebug\Debugger
(back it up first, and note the path to msdev.exe)


----------

